# Does anyone buy deer sheds?



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

what price are you looking for??? me and my grandpa make furniture for the family...


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

ebay would probably be your best bet


----------



## North_Star (Dec 6, 2010)

yep, ebay


----------



## Hoytman! (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a buck I found expired in a bean field last year one of the ones im selling you wont see to many 7 points that go 140 and thats a 8 inch limbsaver rest between the brows


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Better make sure it is legal in your state to sell deer skulls. Most of the time they require a special tag!


----------



## Hoytman! (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip i guess I never thought about it


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Post some pics of the big ones if you would please


----------



## jpuck123 (Dec 8, 2010)

ill buy some maybe put up some pics for us or pm me i collect sheds as a hobby and make knives out of them


----------



## xtremeantlers (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Hoytman, we are always looking to buy. Send pictures to [email protected] or call 715-862-2811. Thanks!


----------

